# Trial-Halle Raum Köln/Bonn



## Mitleifcreisis (25. November 2006)

Wahrscheinlich verläuft wieder alles im Sande, aber man kann es ja mal Versuchen.

Hat jemand Lust eine Trialhalle im Köln/Bonner Raum augzubauen? Das muß doch irgendwie möglich sein. Palletten dürfte ja kein Problem sein. Problem is wohl die Halle. Ich meine jetzt nichts aufwendiges. Einfach ein Dach überm Kopf zum Trialen.

Kennt jemand ein Halle in der Gegend, wo man mal Nachfragen kann? Das Nachfragen, Korrespondenz usw. würde ich übernehmen.


----------



## bike-show.de (25. November 2006)

Hm. Sicher keine grosse Hilfe, aber ich komme öfter (alle 14 Tage, oder so) für ein paar Tage nach Köln. Kann dir höchstens beim Aufbauen helfen, bzw. beim Fahren Gesellschaft leisten. 

Ist aber eine Klasse Idee. War da nicht mal eine Skate/BMX/Trial-Halle irgendwo im Norden von Köln?

Gruß,
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (25. November 2006)

Gute Idee, aber ich denke eine Halle in Köln reicht schon. 
Abenteuerhalle in Kalk!
Am 2. Dezember ist dort Nikolaustrial und danach geht es dann richtig los, dann können wir bauen, bauen und bauen. Und natürlich auch trialen.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (25. November 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Gute Idee, aber ich denke eine Halle in Köln reicht schon.
> Abenteuerhalle in Kalk!
> Am 2. Dezember ist dort Nikolaustrial und danach geht es dann richtig los, dann können wir bauen, bauen und bauen. Und natürlich auch trialen.



Du meinst sicherlich die hier, wo der Phil arbeitet. 
http://www.abenteuer-halle.de/
Warst du schon mal da. Gibt es Pics? Will vlt am Mittwoch den Phil dort besuchen. Mal sehen. 

Hab früher in Köln Weiß gewohnt. Da gab´s auch ein Jugendzentrum mit Trialparcour, allerdings draußen. Da mußte man für jedem Scheiß irgendwelche Leute Fragen. Möchte lieber eigener Herr im Haus sein, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (30. November 2006)

bleibt mal en bissln dabei wäre schon geil sowas zu organsieren.


----------



## trialsrider (30. November 2006)

ja aber eher im raum bonn!


----------



## AmericanChesser (1. Dezember 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Gute Idee, aber ich denke eine Halle in Köln reicht schon.
> Abenteuerhalle in Kalk!
> Am 2. Dezember ist dort Nikolaustrial und danach geht es dann richtig los, dann können wir bauen, bauen und bauen. Und natürlich auch trialen.



Was ist dieser Nikolaus Trial, da das morgen ist bitte ich bitte um bitte eine schnelle antwort ^^


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (1. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> ja aber eher im raum bonn!


egoist


----------



## koxxrider (1. Dezember 2006)

wir trainieren in Obergartzem in einer schönen halle. etwa 25 km von Köln.
www.7trial.de


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (3. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

hab was gefunden.

[URL=http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hallect3.jpg]
	
[/URL]


Ich weiss noch nicht, ob die Halle zu haben ist. Eine Recherche macht aber nur Sinn, wenn mehrere Leute dabei sind.


----------



## V!RUS (3. Dezember 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> [URL=http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hallect3.jpg]
> 
> [/URL]



Sieht doch fein aus. 

Aber was ist mit der Abenteuerhalle? Gibts da keine Fotos von?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (3. Dezember 2006)

Von gestern vlt, irgendjemand wird die wohl hier posten.
Die endgültige Trialsektion muss erst noch gebaut werden. Wird wohl auch Eintritt kosten.


----------



## trialsrider (3. Dezember 2006)

Jo so ne eigene Halle nur für uns wäre göttlich!
wo ist denn die Halle die du da jetzt fotografiert hast... 

martin


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (3. Dezember 2006)

gewerbegebiet in Frechen, süwestlich von Köln, in der Nähe Dreieck Köln-West.

http://www.mtb-news.de:80/forum/[UR...hack.us/img101/458/map2ej2.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (4. Dezember 2006)

und Paletten sind auch da!

http://www.mtb-news.de:80/forum/[UR...us/img277/7838/pict1436bk5.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## BBB (4. Dezember 2006)

wollt ihr da nciht eine einzelene tolle jumpbox für einen einsamen jumper bauen ich wohn keinen km von der halle!!!

würde selbstverständlich bei der finanzierung und der errichtung von sowas helfen


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (4. Dezember 2006)

moin.brauche 30 mins bis dahin wenn ich den militär-ring runter radl ( trial bike-fahrzeit ) bzw. 15 mins mit dem auto.sieht schon geil aus also rohstoffmäßig.in köln gibts viel orte wie diese,leider werden nach und nach alle bebaut also ich wäre später als nutztier zu missbrauchen. aso wie lautet die genaue anschrift des grundstücks?mache mir vllt mal ein eigenes bild von dem gelände MfG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tony m (4. Dezember 2006)

öhm .... ich seh kein dach


----------



## trialsrider (4. Dezember 2006)

tony m schrieb:


> öhm .... ich seh kein dach



aber die wände drumherum siehst du ja?


----------



## tony m (4. Dezember 2006)

ihr seht also auch kein dach? Da kann ich ja genausogut im hinterhof zwischen 2hausblöcken fahren. Der Hauptgrund für eine halle ist doch, dass es da trocken ist.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (4. Dezember 2006)

jetzt wo dus sagst....aber es war auch vom" errichten" die rede.und wenn man einen anfangs punkt gefunden hat,genügend helfer(-trialer),willen,durchhaltevermögen,geld und OPTIMISMUS hat,kriegt man das baby schon geschaukelt.(hab generell was gegen pessimisten )


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (4. Dezember 2006)

Also die Halle hat ein Glasdach. Das zweite Bild zeigt "herrenlose" Paletten in der Nähe.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (4. Dezember 2006)

ja woll besser gehts nich,vor allem im winter wenn sich das dach mit schnee deckt siehts stylish aus 8) ne echt mal ich bin wenns um DIESE halle geht bei der aktion dabei aber du faule socke wohnst,wetten,direkt daneben oder vllt 30 m davon entfernt?  MfG aus der kölner südstadt


----------



## trialsrider (4. Dezember 2006)

tony m schrieb:


> ihr seht also auch kein dach? Da kann ich ja genausogut im hinterhof zwischen 2hausblöcken fahren. Der Hauptgrund für eine halle ist doch, dass es da trocken ist.



nein ich wollte dir nur klar machen das du blind bist! das glasdach sieht doch jeder! es geht um die halle weiter oben!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (5. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> ja woll besser gehts nich,vor allem im winter wenn sich das dach mit schnee deckt siehts stylish aus 8) ne echt mal ich bin wenns um DIESE halle geht bei der aktion dabei aber du faule socke wohnst,wetten,direkt daneben oder vllt 30 m davon entfernt?  MfG aus der kölner südstadt



Ja, aber etwa ne Viertelstunde zu Fuss. Wohn seit einem Jahr hier und hab mitlw. alles mit dem Bike ausgekundschaftet.

@ BBB

Auf dem Gelände ist eine Art Grube, wahrscheinlich für LKW-Reparatur. Da könnte man vllt sowas machen.

Ich werde jetzt erstmal den Eigentümer ansprechen.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (5. Dezember 2006)

mach das toi,toi,toi...


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (6. Dezember 2006)

Also den Eigentümer habe ich ausfindig gemacht. Jetzt muss ich nur noch Überzeugungsarbeit leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (9. Dezember 2006)

Das war´s

War eben da und wollt einfach schonmal paar Europals aufbauen

[URL=http://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=trialhallesr9.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## misanthropia (9. Dezember 2006)

das schreit nach saboteur in unseren eigenen Reihen... das kann keni zufall sein dass die genau jetzt weg sind.
ich mein, michsleber würde das Angebot eh nicht interessieren aber vielleicht haut ihr euchdie Köppe ein... das will ich aber auch nicht.
ist dennoch ein witzier zufall


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (9. Dezember 2006)

egal aber was ist jetzt mit der halle?an epals kommt man immer,zumindest in der südstadt kenne ich mind. 4 stellen mit schonmal 5-6 palletten und wenn wir nen monat sammeln klappt das,wir haben den ganze winter zeit immer positiv denken.aber das ist echt ne sauerei.wie viele kölner trialer gibts hier denn?ok ich vermute mal die bautypen haben die palletten gestört und die haben die entsorgt,aber sabotage wäre nahe liegend hauptsache:was is mit der halle? MfG


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (9. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> was is mit der halle? MfG




Das Häufchen Dreck war die Halle


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (9. Dezember 2006)

hahahahahah wie geil ist das denn hahhahaha sry aber irgendwie find ichs komisch. egal es findet sich schon was,immer schön obacht geben


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (9. Dezember 2006)

@trialvirusopfer

Wo wohnst du denn in der Südstadt. Hab früher u.a. in der Alteburgerstr. gewohnt.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (9. Dezember 2006)

wohne in der bonner str.


----------



## doc-trialer (14. Oktober 2007)

wie ist denn eigentlich der aktuelle stand mit der abenteuerhalle und trial? jatzt wo der winter kommt...
wer weiß da nix genaues?


----------



## trialelmi (21. Oktober 2007)

dachte die halle wäre abgerissen  ...

also wenns in bonn wäre käme ich sicher mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-low (22. Oktober 2007)

ja...wär ich für nähere infos auch dankbar


----------



## SkiZzo (22. Oktober 2007)

ich kenn ne halle die vllt zu haben ist . ist aber bißchen weit weg denk ich ma. liegt unter bonn in altenkirchen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Oktober 2007)

Wie siehts mit Bildern aus?
GruÃ,
Martin


----------

